

Show HN: Very rough first version of project, could it be useful? - altern8
http://foorious.com/playground/goals/app/#login

======
danvesma
It's a really pretty looking implementation, but for something so early, i'm
surprised it has DoubleClick advertising built in?

~~~
altern8
It does..?

That must be Google Analytics. I don't even store emails, yet.

